# Can't get GPU-Z to start with Windows 8.1 startup



## Avedis53 (Nov 15, 2014)

I have GPU-Z 0.8.0 and Windows 8.1.  I also have a G 15 keyboard running LCDSirReal.  My goal is to get temperatures for my two 980 GTX graphics cards to display on the keyboard's LCD screen.  I am also running CoreTemp.

I have the Logitech Gaming Software set up to start when Windows starts up.  LCDSirReal and CoreTemp are also starting up when Windows starts and CoreTemp is properly displaying cpu temperatures on the G 15 LCD after startup of Windows.

For the life of me, I can't get GPU-Z to start up when Windows starts up.  I have to start GPU-Z each time after Windows starts to get it to display on my G 15 keyboard.

Is there a way to get GPU-Z to start up when Windows starts?  I've uninstalled GPU-Z and reinstalled it but that didn't help.  The GPU-Z.exe file is located at C:/Program Files(x86) and the GPU-Z shortcut is on the desktop as well as in C:/Users/Avedis53/AppData/Roaming/Microsoft/Windows/Start Menu/Programs.

Under "Properties" for the shortcut located in the Start Menu/Programs location, I have it set to run "Minimized", "Run this program as an administrator" is checked and I'm running GPU-Z in Windows 8 Compatibility Mode.

I've tried creating a basic task for GPU-Z startup under the Task Scheduler.  I set the trigger to "At system startup" and pointed it at the GPU-Z.exe file in Programs (x86).  When I reboot that didn't work either.  When I reboot my computer and check the Task Manager under the "Startup" tab, I do not see GPU-Z listed.  Also, in the Task Scheduler, it indicates that GPU-Z's status is "Ready" not "Running" and the last run time is showing "Never".

Does anyone have other suggestions to try?  I'm out of ideas.


----------



## Maban (Nov 15, 2014)

Have you tried using the built-in "Load on Windows Startup" option from GPU-Z? Right click on the title bar on GPU-Z and it will give you that and more options. You should set the task to at log on instead of at startup if you're doing it manually. Or you can put it in your startup folder (does 8/8.1 still have a startup folder?).


----------



## Avedis53 (Nov 15, 2014)

Ack!  I didn't see that.  I checked that "Load on Windows Startup" option and now it does start up with Windows.  I also deleted the Scheduled Task for GPU-Z since there were two scheduled tasks listed for GPU-Z, the one that I created and the one that the selected option created.  Thanks!

Now there is another issue.  I have the GPU-Z shortcut set to start up with the window minimized.  This worked before when manually starting GPU-Z after Windows started up.  Now, when GPU-Z starts up automatically, the minimized window selected in the shortcut doesn't minimized the GPU-Z window.  Is there a way to have GPU-Z start when Windows starts AND start up minimized?

I feel like I'm playing Whack-A-Mole!


----------



## Maban (Nov 15, 2014)

You can add a -minimized startup option.


----------



## Avedis53 (Nov 15, 2014)

Maban said:


> You can add a -minimized startup option.


I'm not sure how to do that.  Could you list the steps for a noob?


----------



## Maban (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Avedis53 (Nov 15, 2014)

And that worked perfectly!!!  Thank you so much for your prompt replies to my questions!  Active forums are usually the best place to get answers for perplexing questions.


----------

